# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the Ethnicity of this Woman

## Jovialis



----------


## davef

She's cute! This one seems tough...

btw I love women who play piano, I find it attractive

----------


## IronSide

West European, but not British isles.

----------


## AdeoF

Half italian half Irish maybe

----------


## Falco

Italian or Greek.

----------


## LABERIA

Great Britan?

----------


## Yetos

East meditterenean for sure,

Italy Greece Cyprus Turkey Lebanon Israel (Jew)
maybe a little bit of Spain? a very small chance.

----------


## davef

I see east med as well.

----------


## Blanco

She has some Dinaric-Armenid influence. Could be anywhere from South-Eastern Europe and Anatolia regions

----------


## Salento

- Druze - - -

----------


## Jovialis

I'll wait for some more responses before I reveal her ethnicity.

----------


## Starlight

She looks British

----------


## Jovialis

@ Salento and Blanco

I noticed you had edited your initial posts. May I ask why?

----------


## Jovialis

> @ Salento and Blanco





> I noticed you had edited your initial posts. May I ask why?



Salento, you had said she looked like George Clooney's wife; Amal Clooney.

And, Blanco you had originally said she looked like she could be from "Palermo to Beirut".

----------


## LABERIA

> She looks British


Especially in the first photo.

----------


## Salento

> [FONT=Verdana]
> 
> Salento, you had said she looked like George Clooney's wife; Amal Clooney.
> 
> And, Blanco you had originally said she looked like she could be from "Palermo to Beirut".


I took a better look at the pictures. and I had second thought about it. 
Chin and Nose didn’t match. :)

----------


## IronSide

I hope its not for her aquiline nose that people are saying she is Middle Eastern, it exists in Europe too you know.

----------


## Salento

> I hope its not for her aquiline nose that people are saying she is Middle Eastern, it exists in Europe too you know.


I think she’s Beautiful. Regardless of where she’s from. Her Nose too!

----------


## Starlight

Can you reveal her ethnicity?

----------


## Jovialis

I want to wait for a couple more responses.

----------


## Sakattack

Looks Pontic Greek to me, or sth else Caucasus related.

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk

----------


## Jovialis

Okay, I think the time has come to reveal:

Her pseudonym on YouTube is "Anna English", and she hosts a channel called "English Like a Native". Her real name is Anna Tyrie, and she is a native of Manchester.

----------


## AdeoF

> Okay, I think the time has come to reveal:
> 
> Her pseudonym on YouTube is "Anna English", and she hosts a channel called "English Like a Native". Her real name is Anna Tyrie, and she is a native of Manchester.


Hmm she does not look fully english but hey english people are all kinds of shades which is uncommon in northern Europe

----------


## davef

I was totally off lol

----------


## Salento

She’s like Christian Bale (Former Batman) at first look he doesn’t look English also.

----------


## IronSide

> West European, but not British isles.


LOL, I guessed western Europe but specifically excluded Britain  :Grin:

----------

